# please help ID glass stopper marked "H" and a key



## clark68071908 (Apr 16, 2012)

My husband found this clear glass stopper - it's 2 inches tall and the top is marked on 2 sides with an "H" and marked on the opposite 2 sides with a key. Is anyone familiar with these marks or know what kind of bottle this stopper belongs with?  Any info, comments or suggestions are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 16, 2012)

We will need picture to even tell what kind of bottle it fits.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello Susen,

 Welcome to the A-BN, And thanks for showing us that huge photo.  Check the Embed Button, should you want the photo to show on the page. Are you going to show us the key side? Perhaps there's a clue there. Despite the giant size photo, I don't think you got the bottom portion of the stopper in.

 Maybe trying to shrink the size of your photo, cropping extraneous background, and focusing on the object in question might help.




From.


----------



## MichaelFla (Apr 16, 2012)

I know Heinz sold products in two different bottles that used a keystone shaped stopper. Not sure if they had an H on them, though. Will look this evening after work.


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2012)

...


----------



## MichaelFla (Apr 16, 2012)

I stand corrected. Only Heinz bottle #107 (pat'd 1904) used the keystone stopper. "...has keystone top with 'H' embossed on one side & the emblem of a key on the other." From Ketchups Pickles Sauces (Zumwalt, 1980).

 Later version also used a stopper, but was standard bottle stopper shaped with '57' embossed on top like this one on ebay. It has been on there for months.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim and Michael,

 It's semi-recognizable in only 4D. [8D]

 Does Betty say anymore? Anyone have a #107?

 "#107-held either Mandalay sauce or 57 sauce. If Mandalay, it was used between 1904-1906. if 57, used between 1907 and 1912.

 Had keystone shaped glass stopper." From.






 "The top opening has some remains of a cork stopper. The bottom is embossed H.J. Heinz Co. , 107, 11-15-04 Patd. From.


----------



## MichaelFla (Apr 16, 2012)

The only other thing mentioned in Betty's book is that there are two versions of the bottle. Both have 'H. J. Heinz Co.' above '107.' The difference is below the 107. One has just 'PATD.' while the other has '11-15-04' above the PATD.

 I searched for a #107 for months. I don't think anybody actually checks the numbers on many of the Heinz bottles since they are so common.
 Personally I like the things. Well... some of them []


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2012)

...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Susen for the additional photos, and thanks Jim for the photo editing & presentation,

 Is this a singular example of a deviation from the Keystone symbol, or the pickle as logo for Heinz?


----------

